# For those "emo" kids who cut themselves



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a much better solution for you.

First of all, let me back up a bit.  I understand *why* you do this.  I have some problems with stress myself and I understand the need for release.  Cutting yourself releases endorphins and this is why it temporarily makes you feel better.  I've done the same shit myself and also turned to drinking to try and solve my problems but neither of these are a good solution.

Cutting yourself will only end up making you feel better for the time being and will result in ugly scars and possibly infection.  Similarly, my drinking only resulted in more problems as well.  I'd feel shitty the next day and I'm pretty sure I fucked my liver in the process.

Here is a much better solution: *TRY WORKING OUT*

Seriously, it does the same thing.  Instead of cutting yourself, get to a gym either in your school or find one locally and take your anger and stress out on the weights.  It has the same effect releasing endorphins but it is healthy and will make you LOOK GOOD so you can do it as much as you want and not have to worry.  The more intense of a workout you get the more of an effect it will have, so go nuts ^^

At least give it a try.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Or they can eat.

And be fatasses.

This is why you never see buff or fatass emos.

They're too happy.

And not lazy enough.


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 12, 2010)

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee208/decnote/Emo/Emo_graphics_08.gif

Remember you can do both!
Oh god im silly.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Or they can eat.
> 
> And be fatasses.



Well, I wouldn't think that's advantageous but some people do eat when they are depressed.

I just got to thinking about this and how much happier I am these days and that's mostly why.  I can't really control my stress without some kind of outlet.

My boyfriend says I'm addicted to working out and I think he's correct but it isn't really a bad addiction to have.

Coffee and working out.  I can live with those two.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, I wouldn't think that's advantageous but some people do eat when they are depressed.
> 
> I just got to thinking about this and how much happier I am these days and that's mostly why.  I can't really control my stress without some kind of outlet.
> 
> ...



When I had weight training, it was awesome.

Or P.E.

Physical exertion makes me happy.

Sometimes.

Unless my step-dad is involved.


----------



## furatail (Apr 12, 2010)

How could this happen to me...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate physical exertion. I have zero endurance, so even walking up the stairs leaves me out of breath. But I gotta admit, swimming and cycling on stationary bicylces is fun....so is basketball.....ah, what the hell. I'll try to exercise more. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I hate physical exertion. I have zero endurance, so even walking up the stairs leaves me out of breath. But I gotta admit, swimming and cycling on stationary bicylces is fun....so is basketball.....ah, what the hell. I'll try to exercise more. :3


 
Can I exercise with ya?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can I exercise with ya?


Sure! We'll be workout buddies :>


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

Working out sucks, I tried it for a couple of months, then I got tired of it.
But sure, if it really works for some people, know yourselves out.

I'd rather be fat and happy.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Working out sucks, I tried it for a couple of months, then I got tired of it.
> But sure, if it really works for some people, know yourselves out.
> 
> I'd rather be fat and happy.



If you're happy then great.  Personally, I wouldn't want to be a fatass but if you don't mind it then all the power to you.

Some people are not happy though and they resort to cutting themselves for some kind of relief.  I think this is a much better alternative.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 12, 2010)

Buff emos? Pass.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Buff emos? Pass.



You know,

People don't *have* to conform and stick to one type of image their whole life.

It's better than looking like an emaciated human cutting board.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

+1 Ricky.

Working out will definitely make you feel better about yourself, regardless of your current physical state. It gives you a feeling of accomplishment if you keep on it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I'd rather be fat and happy.


Whoa whoa whoa back up a minute..... Fat AND happy? Impossible.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 12, 2010)

I am tired of the negative stereotype of Americans, but it is true, we are fat, lazy, and dumb

People, please fight this stereotype!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiking and swimming are both good. :3

But I don't know if furries should be allowed out in the woods around here.


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

I tend to eat alot but it's generally healthy food like fruits (Red pears <3) and vegies.
Work out too, jog every morning, swim twice a week, weights three times a week.

Good stuff, makes me feel good, more energy...I'd rather all that then more scars.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

mountain biking FTW. 

you can get the exercise AND get the thrill of risking your life.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> mountain biking FTW.
> 
> you can get the exercise AND get the thrill of risking your life.


My favorite thing to do outside actually, other than catch & play with wild animals.

I get them high sometimes.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa back up a minute..... Fat AND happy? Impossible.



Okay, came out a bit wrong, I'm not THAT fat..
Just a bit chubby.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My favorite thing to do outside actually, other than catch & play with wild animals.
> 
> I get them high sometimes.



Wait, what?

You catch wild anymals and get them high?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 12, 2010)

When I got really fucked up in highschool, I cut for the carnal desire for blood. 

That whole sadistic urge of _"I'VE GOTTA HURT SOMETHING. I'VE GOTTA STAB SOMETHING. I'VE GOTTA KILL SOMETHING. GODDAMNIT I'M SO FUCKING PISSED OFF. I'M GOING TO EXPLODE."_

Exercising wouldn't do shit, except get me more pumped and more angry. Same with anything else that didn't involve outright hurting something.

No money for any kind of hunting equipment type shit. Didn't want to get thrown in jail for assault, either.

Of course, this applies to rage and not depression, so I don't know if it counts here.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> When I got really fucked up in highschool, I cut for the carnal desire for blood.
> 
> That whole sadistic urge of _"I'VE GOTTA HURT SOMETHING. I'VE GOTTA STAB SOMETHING. I'VE GOTTA KILL SOMETHING. GODDAMNIT I'M SO FUCKING PISSED OFF. I'M GOING TO EXPLODE."_
> 
> ...



punching-bag get. very satisfying once you are able to condition your arms for it. (if you wail on one without proper form, you can fuck your wrists up.)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

I HAVE A MUCH BETTER SOLUTION


it's not "across the street" it's "down the lane"

make it count emo kids. make it count.

after all if you die of blood loss how cool would that be?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

There are many emo things I have never seen other than the buff and the fatte -
- Black emos
- Muslim emos
- Drunk emos
- Driver emos
- Emo whores
- Emo rock stars
- Emo punk stars
- Emo emo stars
- Emo blood
- Furry emo
- Furry weaboo
- Emo weaboo ~desu *cut cut*
- Professor emo
- The Emo Ace
That's about it.

Working out might be good, I am not fatte or buff and stuff... 
If I'll work out regularly I'll look like a powerthirst user.
If I'll eat american nachos like a fatcake I will looks like Ratte claims to be.
But I'm not emo, so duh.

My strength is my legs, they are powerful. My weakness is my hands and stamina which is kind of shit.
What can I do with powerful legs? Lift weights? Well actually there are weights for the legs :V

duh


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My strength is my legs, they are powerful. *My weakness is my hands and stamina *which is kind of shit.
> *What can I do with powerful legs? *Lift weights? Well actually there are weights for the legs :V



Baaahahaa. X3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> punching-bag get. very satisfying once you are able to condition your arms for it. (if you wail on one without proper form, you can fuck your wrists up.)


Punching bags don't bleed or cry though.
Wouldn't have sated my raeg.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

OP, YOU CLEARLY DON'T UNDERSTAND THEM! NO ONE DOES!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Punching bags don't bleed or cry though.
> Wouldn't have sated my raeg.



if you absolutely NEED to make someone bleed/cry, you need help.


----------



## Corto (Apr 12, 2010)

*From:* Corto (_awesomemcnicebutt@gmail.com_)
*To:* Emo kids who cut themselves (_linkinp4rk2008@hotmail.com_)
*Subject:* Cutting yourselves.

Stop it, it's stupid and gross.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if you absolutely NEED to make someone bleed/cry, you need help.


Oh, I know I needed help.
I'm just sayin.
Sometimes nothing else will help.
Especially if you're poor as dirt and can't exactly afford a psychiatrist or medication.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

When I damaged my nerves (electrical shock) I once cut my arm (not wrist) out of curiosity if it would hurt or not as i was nearly completely numb at that point I fealt almost nothing. It was kinda cool. The feeling  has sense slowly came back but  I am still numb all over. 

But cutting for sorrow's sake is lame. I did it out of apathc and curiosity. (don beleave me ? maybe i could show scar)


----------



## virus (Apr 12, 2010)

Cutting yourself solves no problems. Its a lose/lose situation. 

The process of blood letting causes the rush. However it is temporary can be addicting like drugs. So in short, cutting yourself can become a self mutilating addiction. 

No body may "know you" , but your brain doesn't fucking care unconsciously  it wants the rush.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 12, 2010)

But didn't you know going to the gym is totally conformist?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But didn't you know going to the gym is totally conformist?



Not if you're an American


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But didn't you know going to the gym is totally conformist?


 I think you are confusing emos with rebellious people. Emos are the sort if you told them off they would go sulk in the corner and drink warm beer, not push back or rebel. They are closer to extremely pathetic pacifists (redundant I know) who cry allot.


----------



## Browder (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm all for solutions that result in less life lost, but how can you realistically get an emo kid to stay in a gym? They'd snap like twigs and then cry about how no one understands the pains of being a weak, upper middle class, white kid. Working out, is "just so mainstream don't you know?"

And I wouldn't want to work out with a whiner anyway. They'd probably make the rest of the kids want to cut themselves. Still congrats OP, for coming up with a solution.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I have a much better solution for you.
> 
> First of all, let me back up a bit.  I understand *why* you do this.  I have some problems with stress myself and I understand the need for release.  Cutting yourself releases endorphins and this is why it temporarily makes you feel better.  I've done the same shit myself and also turned to drinking to try and solve my problems but neither of these are a good solution.
> 
> ...


BAM.

What all people need to hear for alternatives on dealing with stress.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Alcohol and cutting is not the answer to solving depression and/or stress.


To me anti-depressants do what alcohol does, makes you feel better untill the effect wears off. Once the effect of either "drug" wears off your problems are still there. the doctors may be able to prescribe magic pills to make some who is depressed feel better but it does not fix what is causing them to feel that way in the first place. 

I tend to deal with what stresses me out upfront and get it out of the way so I don't get stressed over it again. I hate getting stressed it makes my psoriasis flare up >.<. I tend to keep myself happy and bouncy be drinking coca cola, which contains a lot of sugars and caffeine or energy drinks. 

But then again, what works for me, may not work for someone else. We all deal with things differently, don't we?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> When I damaged my nerves (electrical shock) I once cut my arm (not wrist) out of curiosity if it would hurt or not as i was nearly completely numb at that point I fealt almost nothing. It was kinda cool. The feeling  has sense slowly came back but  I am still numb all over.
> 
> But cutting for sorrow's sake is lame. I did it out of apathc and curiosity. (don beleave me ? maybe i could show scar)



Been drinking today?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Oh, I know I needed help.
> I'm just sayin.
> Sometimes nothing else will help.
> Especially if you're poor as dirt and can't exactly afford a psychiatrist or medication.



why is it that that is always the excuse that's used?

ever hear of a free clinic? what about an institution? afaik those don't cost you a thing and they will try to get you back on your feet and not a danger to yourself anymore.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> When I damaged my nerves (electrical shock)



Wow, so you just regenerated damaged nerves? Dude, you really are a walking miracle.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wow, so you just regenerated damaged nerves? Dude, you really are a walking miracle.


 Progressive sensory recovery... when nerves are subjected to a large trauma they become numbed, and eventually the numbing fades to a lesser extent. think of a flashbang grenade, you are blinded for a moment and your sight and hearing slowly come back. But unalike a flashbang grenade nerve  shock tends to leave a lingering numbness which never fades. 

Makes getting satified abnoxiouslty difficult.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Working out works, bitches. Instead of feeling sorry for useful, do something productive about yourself like weightlifting? I know a lot of low-esteem people take up body-building and now they think they're alpha males, when they're actually still weak-asses >.> It does work though


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Progressive sensory recovery... when nerves are subjected to a large trauma they become numbed, and eventually the numbing fades to a lesser extent. think of a flashbang grenade, you are blinded for a moment and your sight and hearing slowly come back. But unalike a flashbang grenade nerve  shock tends to leave a lingering numbness which never fades.
> 
> Makes getting satified abnoxiouslty difficult.



You got your hand shocked by electricity and it went numb. It doesn't give nerve damage. Not unless it fries your brain first. On at least stops your heart.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You got your hand shocked by electricity and it went numb. It doesn't give nerve damage. Not unless it fries your brain first. On at least stops your heart.


 Maybe "damage" is the wrong word then, but i know I have very reduced sensitivity and feeling of touch, pain and am less sensitive to physical stimulation. picture how you can feel things threw a rubber glove,  how you can fel textures and such but in a very mute way. Now have your whole body like that all the time. thats the way I ahve been for the last 3 years.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You got your hand shocked by electricity and it went numb. It doesn't give nerve damage. Not unless it fries your brain first. On at least stops your heart.



You don't know much about electricity and it's effects on the body do you? 



The Drunken Ace said:


> Maybe "damage" is the wrong word then, but i know I have very reduced sensitivity and feeling of touch, pain and am less sensitive to physical stimulation. picture how you can feel things threw a rubber glove,  how you can fel textures and such but in a very mute way. Now have your whole body like that all the time. thats the way I ahve been for the last 3 years.



In fact electricity can cause nerve damage.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You don't know much about electricity and it's effects on the body do you?
> 
> In fact electricity can cause nerve damage.


all I know is it kinda really sucks xDDD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> all I know is it kinda really sucks xDDD




An electric shock can do much more than just "shock you". Depending on the size of the shock of course. It can cause external burns too.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You got your hand shocked by electricity and it went numb. It doesn't give nerve damage. *Not unless it fries your brain first*. On at least stops your heart.



I think you're right. Maybe he was telling the truth after all.

I'm sorry I ever doubted you Ace.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> An electric shock can do much more than just "shock you". Depending on the size of the shock of course. It can cause external burns too.


 I was in close proximity to a pole which got hit by lightnign and got literally nocked off my feet andwas out for 4-5 hours. I was clincally dead for about 2-3 mins apparently. (Lucky one of my pals there was an off duity army medic he may be the only reason I survived)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was in close proximity to a pole which got hit by lightnign and got literally nocked off my feet andwas out for 4-5 hours. I was clincally dead for about 2-3 mins apparently. (Lucky one of my pals there was an off duity army medic he may be the only reason I survived)



It is known for people who have been hit by lightening (directly and indirectly) to have nerve problems afterwards. At least I have heard of quite a few cases of it.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was in close proximity to a pole which got hit by lightnign and got literally nocked off my feet andwas out for 4-5 hours. I was clincally dead for about 2-3 mins apparently. (Lucky one of my pals there was an off duity army medic he may be the only reason I survived)



Men get hit by lightning more than women.  :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Men get hit by lightning more than women.  :V



Cause we have the "rod".


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is known for people who have been hit by lightening (directly and indirectly) to have nerve problems afterwards. At least I have heard of quite a few cases of it.


 yeah... It has its troubles.


Possible TMI Warning ( Highlight to view) 
[ it kinda makes enjoying sex at all hard and thats half the reason I exaggerate my macho-ism its just due to rarely having any fun ] 



Ratte said:


> Men get hit by lightning more than women.  :V


 Its because men are stupid and take more unneeded risks.


----------



## Corto (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cause we have the "rod".


Bow chika bow wow


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Corto said:


> Bow chika bow wow



I was wondering if anyone would pick up on it. XD


I have a dirty mind.......


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was clincally dead for about 2-3 mins apparently.





RandyDarkshade said:


> You don't know much about electricity and it's effects on the body do you?



I know of electricity's effects on the body and, in fact, it seems I hit the nail on the head :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I know of electricity's effects on the body and, in fact, it seems I hit the nail on the head :V



Then you should know that a high voltage shock (in Ace's case a lightening strike) can cause long term effects on nerves. Maybe not damaged, but I can't think of a better word for it at the moment. 

In a sense it has damaged his nerves as he can't feel anything properly.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then you should know that a high voltage shock (in Ace's case a lightening strike) can cause long term effects on nerves. Maybe not damaged, but I can't think of a better word for it at the moment.



Ace?  Long term damage?

Funny, it doesn't show at all :roll:

hahahahahaha


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Sure! We'll be workout buddies :>


 
I can get my muscles back, I'm all flabby now ;^;


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> why is it that that is always the excuse that's used?
> 
> ever hear of a free clinic? what about an institution? afaik those don't cost you a thing and they will try to get you back on your feet and not a danger to yourself anymore.


You'd be surprised how many governments just don't give a shit. It's like _"You're not paying us? Well fuck you. Go rot in a hole."_
The free clinics within driving distance of my childhood residence were all Planned Parenthood type things.

Plus, psych wards cost where I lived.
I wouldn't have had to pay for it, but my parents would have.
Out the ass.
Because my dad made too much for the government to cover medical costs, but not enough to keep up with normal bills or being able to afford emergencies and shit.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You know,
> 
> People don't *have* to conform and stick to one type of image their whole life.
> 
> It's better than looking like an emaciated human cutting board.



But if emos are buff, how will we mock them without fear of retaliation?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Ace?  Long term damage?
> 
> Funny, it doesn't show at all :roll:
> 
> hahahahahaha


HEY!

At least I don't need brains to hold a rifle.


----------



## Liam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm just trying to picture an angsty ripped kid.
Nope, can't do it.
I'd imagine it be funny as hell if I could though.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then you should know



If it hasn't occured to you yet, he never before mentionet it was nigh fatal. And the fact that he did mention cutting himself after that suggested quite the opposite.

And I DID say that it would sooner fry his brain and/or stop his heart. It apparently did. So you're trying to prove to me something I was right about.



The Drunken Ace said:


> At least I don't need brains to hold a rifle.



If you believe that, god help them if they ever give you one.


----------



## NevFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Working out kicks ass.
I'm addicted to endorphins. :9
I'm not even the most physically fit person I could be, but if I jog or bike ride my head is cleared after only 20min. Beats getting all self-destructive or overtly angry all the time.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

NevFox said:


> Working out kicks ass.
> I'm addicted to endorphins. :9
> I'm not even the most physically fit person I could be, but if I jog or bike ride my head is cleared after only 20min. Beats getting all self-destructive or overtly angry all the time.



hell, even using a wii fit will do the trick. just need something to get the blood pumping and the mind occupied.


----------



## NevFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> hell, even using a wii fit will do the trick. just need something to get the blood pumping and the mind occupied.


 
Yep, that's exactly the point. Can't be bothered to cut yourself if your biceps/abs are exploding from doing a front plank for an hour straight ;D
Though Wii boxing is even more therapeutic, in my opinion.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I have a much better solution for you.
> 
> First of all, let me back up a bit.  I understand *why* you do this.  I have some problems with stress myself and I understand the need for release.  Cutting yourself releases endorphins and this is why it temporarily makes you feel better.  I've done the same shit myself and also turned to drinking to try and solve my problems but neither of these are a good solution.
> 
> ...


No I like scars, and blood better. Also I have no upper body strength, like none. Working out does not work for me...
I'm not quite Emo per say, I just like cutting myself from time to time.
I love blood, and scars <3


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa back up a minute..... Fat AND happy? Impossible.



you kidding right?
if not.
wow...your *way* to closed minded for me to comprehend


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> you kidding right?
> if not.
> wow...your *way* to closed minded for me to comprehend



Are you fat?


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> you kidding right?
> if not.
> wow...your *way* to closed minded for me to comprehend



I think he was kidding, yes.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No I like scars, and blood better.



OK...  I'll just be over here *points and walks away*



EdieFantabulous said:


> Also I have no upper body strength, like none. Working out does not work for me...
> I'm not quite Emo per say, I just like cutting myself from time to time.
> I love blood, and scars <3



If you use muscles they get stronger


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> You catch wild anymals and get them high?


Yeah you just blow smoke in their face & they chill with you 

I always put them back or near where I found them anyways.


----------



## airfurce (Apr 13, 2010)

Redregon said:


> punching-bag get. very satisfying once you are able to condition your arms for it. (if you wail on one without proper form, you can fuck your wrists up.)


 
Wish i would have thought of that, i used a wall, and shattered my hand, and now i spend all day here, i'm glad i can work a mouse with my left hand.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Are you fat?



no lol.
but to think happiness is souly hinged on anything physical is ridiculous 
and to think overweight people cant be happy because of there girth is not only absurdly closed minded but incredibly shallow.
....lordy some people need to grow-up or just grow out of aryan worship lol


----------



## Redregon (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> no lol.
> but to think happiness is souly hinged on anything physical is ridiculous
> and to think overweight people cant be happy because of there girth is not only absurdly closed minded but incredibly shallow.
> ....lordy some people need to grow-up or just grow out of aryan worship lol



*sniff sniff* wait... *sniff sniff snifffff* do i smell a nazi reference?

*sniiiiiffffffffff sniff snorff* yes, i do!  Godwin's law Strikes again!


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> At least I don't need brains to hold a rifle.



Sterling example of a human being. I am sure you'll make all who you serve with proud.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

I know I am smart enough to Do the job right. What more would you need?



Redregon said:


> *sniff sniff* wait... *sniff sniff snifffff* do i smell a nazi reference?
> 
> *sniiiiiffffffffff sniff snorff* yes, i do!  Godwin's law Strikes again!


 So much sniffing. Need a Kleenex?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> So much sniffing. Need a Kleenex?



thank you, it is running. i'm allergic to stupid.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

well i guess you do now , now that you brought it up lol


i was using the term "aryan" to refer to "the beautiful people" who are idolized.
there was no intent for any hidden reference.

thanks for reading between the lines (and filling in what you wanted lol)



Redregon said:


> thank you, it is running. i'm allergic to stupid.



then you should probably get off FAF


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I HAVE A MUCH BETTER SOLUTION
> 
> 
> it's not "across the street" it's "down the lane"
> ...


 
This.


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

but i hav no energy.......THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME WHY WAS I BORN DIS WAY ;A:


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> but i hav no energy.......THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME WHY WAS I BORN DIS WAY ;A:



no energy makes you emo?
well hell, if thats all it takes i guess im....NO, hell no, im not going to say that.


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> no energy makes you emo?
> well hell, if thats all it takes i guess im....NO hell no im not going to say that.


No, making a big deal of nothing and not doing anything to try and fix the problem makes you emo.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, making a big deal of nothing and not doing anything to try and fix the problem makes you emo.



Gotcha. But liking hipster crap helps too doesn't it?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> then you should probably get off FAF



but, i needses it


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> Gotcha. But liking hipster crap helps too doesn't it?


Oh, definitely.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> well i guess you do now , now that you brought it up lol
> 
> 
> i was using the term "aryan" to refer to "the beautiful people" who are idolized.
> there was no intent for any hidden reference.



Yeah, those beautiful people...  How can they be so sexy?



DarkNoctus said:


> but i hav no energy.......THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME WHY WAS I BORN DIS WAY ;A:



Maybe you don't eat enough.


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Maybe you don't eat enough.


DEN ILL BE FAT AND UGLIER THAN I ALREDY AM ;^;


God this emo act is hard to keep going, fuck. How do emos do it?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> DEN ILL BE FAT AND UGLIER THAN I ALREDY AM ;^;
> God this emo act is hard to keep going, fuck. How do emos do it?



i think they use the added moppyness garnered from being bitched at and laughed at to fuel there dramatic depression


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> i think they use the added moppyness garnered from being bitched at and laughed at to fuel there dramatic depression


Even I'm not that much of a faggot, and I want cocks in my mouth. :C


----------

